# 24s?



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

does anyone know if i can fit 24s on a 98 lincoln town car without lifting it. any help is apreciated,thank you.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Mar 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13366653
> *does anyone know if i can fit 24s on a 98 lincoln town car without lifting it. any help is apreciated,thank you.
> *


 Yes with the right offset rim and 255-30 tires


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 23 2009, 06:20 PM~13366741
> *Yes with the right offset rim and 255-30 tires
> *


 :uh: ]
No. They wont fit even after lifting. :nosad:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

No, 14's will though.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Mar 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13366653
> *does anyone know if i can fit 24s on a 98 lincoln town car without lifting it. any help is apreciated,thank you.
> *


Must of been a fluke the 2 times Ive done it then :uh:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 23 2009, 11:50 PM~13370912
> *No, 14's will though.
> *


you see, i already have a 49 chevy on 14s and 520s so now i wanted to upgrade my town car from 22s to 24s.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

any more opinions, cus now im just confused if they do fit since one is saing yes and another is saing no.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Mar 24 2009, 02:24 PM~13375284
> *any more opinions, cus now im just confused if they do fit since one is saing yes and another is saing no.
> *


 They say 24s wont fit on anything, they will fit 24s ordered with the right offset. 24x9 or 24x9.5 on 255-30-24 inch tires


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That has to be a tight fit,w/o lifting right?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2009, 04:45 PM~13376616
> *That has to be a tight fit,w/o lifting right?
> *


 No lift, I did it on a few Town Cars, a Crown Vic and my 87 Monte Carlo. The 24 inch rim with the smaller tire is about a half inch higher than a 22 on a 265-35-22, and thats anly a little taller than the factory rim and tire combo


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 24 2009, 04:00 PM~13376779
> *No lift, I did it on a few Town Cars, a Crown Vic and my 87 Monte Carlo. The 24 inch rim with the smaller tire is about a half inch higher than a 22 on a 265-35-22, and thats anly a little taller than the factory rim and tire combo
> *


you convinced me :biggrin: thanks bro for helping me out.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you have to get truck tags after doing that stupid shit..... j/k but what the fuck for are you jeezy or something?


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 26 2009, 12:11 PM~13397151
> *you have to get truck tags after doing that stupid shit..... j/k but what the fuck for are you jeezy or something?
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

PUT 22'S. THAT CARS IS GONNA LOOK LIKE SHAT. 24'S LOOK BIG IN MY TRUCK


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

14's with some vogues would be classy!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Mar 26 2009, 01:25 PM~13397811
> *:angry:
> 
> *


24's are for trucks and blacks........


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 26 2009, 06:40 PM~13400477
> *PUT 22'S. THAT CARS IS GONNA LOOK LIKE SHAT. 24'S LOOK BIG IN MY TRUCK
> *


i already got 22s.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i might just leave it with 22s and maybe later ill put some 14s and 520s. :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 27 2009, 12:14 AM~13404496
> *14's with some vogues would be classy!
> *


wait? didnt i just say that??

14's :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 27 2009, 01:41 AM~13404757
> *24's are for trucks and blacks........
> *


THERES ALOT OF WHITE BOYS,DOWN HERE IN THE SOUTH ROLLING 24S,28S, EVEN 30S SO DONT TRIP HOMIE IT IS NOT A RACE THING ,IM BLACK & I NOR ANY OF MY HOMIES ROLL THEM ROCK CLIMBING RIMS & TIRES , BEEN LOWRIDING 22PLUS YRS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Mar 27 2009, 08:35 PM~13412060
> *THERES ALOT OF WHITE BOYS,DOWN HERE IN THE SOUTH ROLLING 24S,28S, EVEN 30S SO DONT TRIP HOMIE IT IS NOT A RACE THING ,...*


You're absolutely right. 
White, black, green, or yellow it doesn't matter, retardation transcends all ethnicities. A person doesn't have to be a certain color to be devoid of taste and want to flaunt their horrible affliction on others. :thumbsup:


----------

